# My first judging assignment



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Next June I'll be judging a junior hunt test in Fairbanks. I'm really excited about my first time. The normal group of JH dogs in Fairbanks is between 10 and 20 dogs. So pretty small compared to what you all see in the states. At that same hunt test weekend, I'll probably be running Lucy in her first senior test. In June the weather in Fairbanks is a lot warmer than Anchorage, it's usually in the 70's and 80's then. Running dogs in the land of the midnight sun!!

Any judges out there with words of wisdom?


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Average work is a 7, dog does work but less than average is a 5, dog goes straight to a mark is a 10. Use pencil, you can erase. If a dog does not do well on one series, give him a chance. He will make it or flop in subsequent series. Number the pages of the judging sheet before you start, then match dog number to page. And don't try to trick a dog, don't do something that will fail a good dog.

I know of one judge who brings a rangefinder, places it on a table. She has never used it but she said it prevents people from moaning and questioning the distance.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Let your more experienced co-judge set up everything! Well, you haul the equipment but let them tell you where to put it  Defer to them unless you really disagree. 
Are you able to apprentice another time between now and then? I found that very helpful. I'd like to apprentice a few more times before becoming a real judge.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Unfortunately there are only 3 double header hunt test weekends in Alaska. They all happen in 2.5 months time. So between now and then we don't have much going on. But we will have some mock hunt tests in the snow up here. I had planned on doing a spring mock test before the regular hunt tests start up if the weather cooperates. I did run a mock hunt test last summer which was really fun. At the hunt test weekend that I am judging, there will be another junior test the day before that I can sit in I'm sure. So I'll have a little warm up. I am not super familiar with the Fairbanks grounds, they are quite large. 

I am signed up for the Mitch White seminar in April for hunt test judging. I hope that will help me out too.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Mitch is super


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

A few pointers.....

1. Read the book again before setting up the test.

2. Handlers at Junior are most often newbies and make lots of mistakes. Make allowances for human error in the first series and caution them not to repeat the boo boo again next trip to the line. 

3. Set up challenging tests and let the dogs fail themselves. 

4. Put the bird where the dog doesn't want to go.

5. If at all possible don't throw cheat marks for Junior dogs.

6. Use LOTS of decoys on land. (A small white kitchen trash bag tied to a stick works great if the club is short on goose decoys.)

7. If you have to use recycled birds, don't land them in the water. (they'll sink)

8. Use natural cover to conceal the gunners/throwers. (Brush out the blinds if you have to use them.)

9. Don't make the marks too simple. Would you use this mark as part of a double for a senior dog, or as part of a triple for a master dog? 

10. If you didn't get answers with the test you set up, don't be afraid to add another series with another mark or two. Four singles is the minimum you have to include in your test. If you have the time there is nothing wrong with adding more if needed.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Swampcollie
thank you that is amazing advice. I'm going to print that and save it.


----------

